# If anyone.... Please, consider contacting...



## deineria (Mar 22, 2009)

Oh! Yes. This case. We had one just as bad in my county with 49 horses (Wayne Co.), and the guy got the same punishment. It was a joke.


----------



## AppyLuva (Oct 25, 2010)

Why would they let her own anymore animals after 5 years?! She clearly is too lazy to tend to the animals. They should've taken away her rights to have an animal for life. Nobody like that should have a second chance. This is horrible.


----------



## cosmomomo (Aug 10, 2010)

i live in WV and the animal cruelty laws are rediculous. there is a guy who lives 4 houses down from me and he has a starving horse in a paddock right next to the road with no shelter but a leafless tree on the other side of the falling apart fence. we've called the police, spca and even PETA. the last horse that was there we managed to get out ourselves and found a rescue 6 hours away that would take it. 400lbs+ underweight. at least the guy didnt beat him. the horse trusted humans perfectly fine.

also, not to hijack this thread, but if anyone knows of any horse rescues that happen to be in the eastern panhandle/northern va area that have openings, let me know.

also, that tree that i mentioned is considered shelter here.


----------



## deineria (Mar 22, 2009)

email me and I will help put you in contract with folks who can help

[email protected]


----------



## cosmomomo (Aug 10, 2010)

alrighty, i sent you an email. my mom is of course asleep right now, and she is the one who you or anyone else will mainly want to talk to, but i can help answer anything that either of us would know.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

AppyLuva said:


> Why would they let her own anymore animals after 5 years?! She clearly is too lazy to tend to the animals. They should've taken away her rights to have an animal for life. Nobody like that should have a second chance. This is horrible.


Per my understanding WV is one of the worst states in animal laws... I think people should stand there and throw the book into the local government (the _heavy _book)!


----------

